# Sucederse / suceder



## Chimichurri1984

Quisiera saber si suceder y sucederse son intercambiables o cambia el sentido de la frase al emplear una u otra; de ser así ¿cuál sería la diferencia entre las siguientes frases?

Con las cosas que se suceden de a poco.

Con las cosas que suceden de a poco.


Gracias de antemano


----------



## Laodi

Hola,

en España (por lo menos en el sur) no se usa la primera oración, se usa más comúnmente "suceder" y no "sucederse". Y la última expresión (de a poco) tampoco se usa. 
Creo que "sucederse" no se utiliza porque el "se" hace referencia a "las cosas", y si no lleva el "se" también se entiende a lo que se refiere.


----------



## Arpin

No entiendo ninguna de las dos.

El "de a poco" como coletilla no lo entiendo.

Si quito "de a poco" me quedaría con la segunda.


----------



## Estefanía López

Quiero entender que "de a poco" significa 'poco a poco' o 'lentamente'.
Si es así, yo diría que la primera frase significa que 'el transcurrir de una cosa a la siguiente es lento'.cada una toma el lugar de la anterior.
Y la segunda frase la interpretaría como que 'las cosas que suceden son lentas por sí mismas'.


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

Chimichurri1984 said:


> Quisiera saber si suceder y sucederse son intercambiables o cambia el sentido de la frase al emplear una u otra; de ser así ¿cuál sería la diferencia entre las siguientes frases?
> 
> Con las cosas que se suceden de a poco.
> 
> Con las cosas que suceden de a poco.
> 
> Gracias de antemano




Suponiendo, como supongo, que ese "de a poco" quiere decir "recientemente, de un tiempo a esta parte", la correcta es la segunda:

"Con las cosas que suceden [ocurren, acontecen] de un tiempo a esta parte..."

En cuanto a "sucederse", yo lo reservaría más bien para expresar la idea de que determinado acontecimiento se repite sin variaciones una vez y otra en el tiempo. Ejemplo:

"Los días se sucedían monótonos y tristes". (Los días iban transcurriendo aburridamente uno tras otro).

Saludos,


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Para mí ambas son posibles, pero el significado varía un poco.

suceder: ocurrir
sucederse: ocurrir a continuación, venir como consecuencia. También ocurrir, venir unos detrás de otros.

En cuanto a "de a poco", sería _paulatinamente_. O lo opuesto a "bruscamente", "de repente".

Ejemplos:

_Hay cosas que ocurren de a poco, se toman su tiempo, a veces años. Por caso, uno se va dando cuenta de a poco que ya no siente lo mismo que sentía por la mujer de uno.__ cambios que se van sucediendo de a poco es a veces difícil darse cuenta de la variación, uno se mira en el espejo todos los días y se ve igual, no nota que está envejeciendo.

_Otra cosa, no confundir, es "_de ha poco", de(sde) hace poco
_


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,
El Drae lleva un ejemplo. Las guerras vienen sucediéndose desde q
ue la humanidad existe. Creo que "se" no se debe eliminar. Pero, no comprendo "se".<
Saludos 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## KirkandRafer

Por poder, se podría quitar, pero entonces se perdería el matiz de que suceden una tras otra de manera constante, que es lo que para mí transmite el verbo pronominal.


----------



## just getting it

No sé, no sé. Sucederse podría tener  un matiz recíproco. Mientras que suceder a secas no lo tiene. Por lo tanto tienen un significado ligeramente diferente. Como ya digo tendría que meditarlo mejor.


----------



## Lurrezko

Concuerdo con Bocha y Kirk. _Las cosas *suceden*_ significa que ocurren, sin más matiz, mientras que *se suceden* implica una idea de progresión, ocurren una tras otra.

Saludos


----------



## ACQM

Lurrezko said:


> Concuerdo con Bocha y Kirk. _Las cosas *suceden*_ significa que ocurren, sin más matiz, mientras que *se suceden* implica una idea de progresión, ocurren una tras otra.
> 
> Saludos



Concuerdo. "Se suceden una a la otra=son una cadena=una va unida a la siguiente", pero "suceden=tienen lugar=ocurren=aparecen".


----------



## juandiego

just getting it said:


> No sé, no sé. Sucederse podría tener  un matiz recíproco. Mientras que suceder a secas no lo tiene. Por lo tanto tienen un significado ligeramente diferente. Como ya digo tendría que meditarlo mejor.


Hola just getting it y demás.

Estoy de acuerdo. Ese "se" no matiza significado para una acepción del verbo en cuestión sino que le otorga un carácter recíproco (_las cosas se suceden, unas a otras_). Además, según el DRAE, ninguna de las acepciones de "suceder" admite construcción pronominal. En este caso el "se" obliga a interpretar el verbo "suceder" como seguir en el tiempo, no podría ser su otro importante significado de simplemente ocurrir.

No estoy muy familiarizado con la locución adverbial "de a poco" pero yo interpretaría la opción con el pronombre recíproco como _las cosas que se dan bastante seguidas unas de otras_.


----------



## cbrena

¿Cómo podemos entender la frase aportada por Hiro: _"Las guerras vienen sucediéndose desde q__ue la humanidad existe"_?

¿Como "_las guerras* suceden* desde que la humanidad existe"_ o como "_las guerras *se suceden* desde que la humanidad existe"_?

Para mí, en este caso, el_ *venir sucediéndose*_ equivale al significado de ocurrir, no al de progresión en el tiempo.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Para mí, como ya han dicho otros, y específicamete en el ejemplo que pones, sucederse implica que ha ido ocurriendo una guerra tras otra: una, y luego otra, y otra, etc. Por tanto sí hay progresión en el tiempo. Vamos, que no ha parado de haber guerras desde que la humanidad existe.


----------



## cbrena

Las guerras se suceden en el tiempo, sí, pero también se solapan.  Y ocurren porque se provocan. Así entiendo yo esa frase.

Saludos.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Siendo precisos, claro que pueden solaparse; pero yo creo que el espíritu de la frase es que no ha parado de haber guerras. Y eso, con y sin solapamientos, no deja de indicar un transcurso, y por tanto, progresión en el tiempo.


----------



## KirkandRafer

Concuerdo con Jaime: si el sentido fuera otro, no veo por qué se habría de usar _sucederse_ y no _suceder_. _Vienen sucediendo_ es perfectamente natural y, para mí, transmitiría lo que cbrena dice que entiende por _vienen sucediéndose_.


----------



## cbrena

KirkandRafer said:


> Concuerdo con Jaime: si el sentido fuera otro, no veo por qué se habría de usar _sucederse_ y no _suceder_. _Vienen sucediendo_ es perfectamente natural y, para mí, transmitiría lo que cbrena dice que entiende por _vienen sucediéndose_.



 Para mí también esa es la más natural, de ahí mi pregunta.


----------



## just getting it

juandiego. Entiendo que "las cosas se suceden" "las guerras se sucecen" son construcciones pronominales ¿qué otra cosa pueden ser?. Está muy bien lo que has visto en el DRAE porque yo tengo que suceder a otro, no me puedo suceder a mí mismo a menos que me multiplique, que me haga copias, por lo tanto no puedo construir conmigo mismo una sucesión ni una construcción pronominal. Pero las cosas, como las guerras sí pueden sucederse la una a la otra. También se suceden los amantes, y en otro orden mas desagradable las crisis económicas, las quiebras de bancos etc. Entonces estamos de acuerdo en la reciprocidad de sucederse pero discrepo contigo y con el DRAE lo de la construcción pronominal. Una construcción pronominal que, como muchas puede tener un sentido poco claro pero que en principio, como digo, me parece recíproco.


----------



## Lurrezko

cbrena said:


> Para mí también esa es la más natural, de ahí mi pregunta.



El matiz sería el mismo que se apuntó más arriba, amiga búha: _vienen sucediéndose_ connota que vienen ocurriendo una tras otra, sin pausa.


----------



## Jaime Bien

No necesariamente sin pausa, pero si de manera continuada.


----------



## cbrena

Creo entender la diferencia entre suceder y sucederse, amigo Lurrezko. Mi pregunta va encaminada exclusivamente al uso de "*venir* sucediendo" que ya implica esa repetición en el tiempo. De ahí que me llamara la atención que se reforzara de nuevo con ese *se*; y que para mí, curiosamente, significan lo mismo en el ejemplo de las guerras si utilizamos ese *venir*, pero diferente si no lo usamos.

Prácticamente equivalentes:
_Las guerras vienen sucediendo desde que la humanidad existe._
_Las guerras vienen sucediéndose desde que la humanidad existe.

Muy diferentes:
__Las guerras* suceden* desde que la humanidad existe.
Las guerras *se suceden* desde que la humanidad existe._


----------



## Lurrezko

cbrena said:


> Creo entender la diferencia entre suceder y sucederse, amigo Lurrezko. Mi pregunta va encaminada exclusivamente al uso de "*venir* sucediendo" que ya implica esa repetición en el tiempo. De ahí que me llamara la atención que se reforzara de nuevo con ese *se*; y que para mí, curiosamente, significan lo mismo en el ejemplo de las guerras si utilizamos ese *venir*, pero diferente si no lo usamos.
> 
> Prácticamente equivalentes:
> _Las guerras vienen sucediendo desde que la humanidad existe._
> _Las guerras vienen sucediéndose desde que la humanidad existe.
> 
> Muy diferentes:
> __Las guerras* suceden* desde que la humanidad existe.
> Las guerras *se suceden* desde que la humanidad existe._



Qué fino estamos hilando, hija mía. No, para mí no son lo mismo. A pesar de que _*vienen* sucediendo_ implica que suceden muy a menudo desde hace tiempo, _vienen sucediéndose_ añade además el matiz de que se suceden la una a la otra, que basta que acabe una para que empiece otra. Por eso apunto la idea de sin pausa, que en mi opinión se oye en mayor o menor grado.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Perdón por entrometerme. Si soy sincero, para mí, todas las frases de _cbrena_ cita tienen la misma connotación, la de continuidad, la de que siempre ha habido guerras durante todo ese tiempo. No veo diferencia substancial en si una tras otra, si ha habido alguna pausa entre ellas; la idea es que han ocurrido de una manera más o menos continuada en el tiempo, que no ha dejado de haber guerras.


----------



## cbrena

Ea, haya paz.


----------



## Lurrezko

Jaime Bien said:


> Perdón por entrometerme. Si soy sincero, para mí, todas las frases de _cbrena_ cita tienen la misma connotación, la de continuidad, la de que siempre ha habido guerras durante todo ese tiempo. No veo diferencia substancial en si una tras otra, si ha habido alguna pausa entre ellas; la idea es que han ocurrido de una manera más o menos continuada en el tiempo, que no ha dejado de haber guerras.



Pues para mí no, qué le vamos a hacer. La perífrasis indica que lo que se dice sucede con frecuencia, pero no anula el sentido recíproco del verbo. Si me dicen que en Etiopía las sequías _vienen sucediendo_ desde los años 70, entiendo que han ocurrido con frecuencia desde esa década, que ha habido muchas. Si me dicen que _vienen sucediéndose_, entiendo que no ha dejado de haber sequía desde entonces, que tan pronto acababa una, empezaba la siguiente.

Un saludo


----------



## Jaime Bien

Te entiendo _Lurrezko_, pero creo que aplicado al caso de las guerras, admite interpretación. ¿Realmente las guerras han trancurrido una tras otra sin parar? Yo creo que no; ha habido pausas entre ellas, pero aún así han seguido sucediéndose.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,


Si "suceder" puede usarse como el verbo transitivo, "se" en "sucediendóse" es pasivo.
En el caso de abajo, ¿es progresión" o "pasivo" ? El gerundio significa "progresión"
y por ello, ¿No es redundante "se" para indicar "progresión ?

“Es para examinar y someter a mayor escrutinio cualquier transacción que pueda
venir realizándose con indicadores de ser de Corea del Norte”.

http://iipdigital.usembassy.gov/st/...17150616esnamfuak0.6926538.html#axzz1zh2YEhss

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## juandiego

just getting it said:


> juandiego. Entiendo que "las cosas se suceden" "las guerras se sucecen" son construcciones pronominales ¿qué otra cosa pueden ser?. Está muy bien lo que has visto en el DRAE porque yo tengo que suceder a otro, no me puedo suceder a mí mismo a menos que me multiplique, que me haga copias, por lo tanto no puedo construir conmigo mismo una sucesión ni una construcción pronominal. Pero las cosas, como las guerras sí pueden sucederse la una a la otra. También se suceden los amantes, y en otro orden mas desagradable las crisis económicas, las quiebras de bancos etc. Entonces estamos de acuerdo en la reciprocidad de sucederse pero discrepo contigo y con el DRAE lo de la construcción pronominal. Una construcción pronominal que, como muchas puede tener un sentido poco claro pero que en principio, como digo, me parece recíproco.


Bueno. Cuando digo yo, y creo que el DRAE, que no admite construcción pronominal me refiero a pronominal pura (realmente no sé si tiene un nombre más apropiado), es decir, que no está exigida en sí por esa acepción del verbo. Por tanto, si aparece en construcción pronominal debe ser porque el pronombre tiene otra función diferente a la de referirse a una acepción particular, como podría ser la reflexiva pura (sujeto=objeto; _Me doy crema_) o, como en este caso es, la reciproca no pura .


----------



## just getting it

Gracias juandiego por contestar. Aquí es que a mí a lo mejor me falta información. Pronominal es porque la acción del verbo recae sobre el pronobre "se". Lo que yo no sé es si el DRAE -y tú, y todos- le llamais pronominal sólo a las que tienen sentido reflexivo o a todas, recíproco, pasivo, impersonal etc. Un caso más claro de pronominal con sentido recíproco es "los dos hermanos se ven a menudo" creo que viene así en mi gramática. A mí me parece que por analogía puede ser recíproca. De todas formas lo que me parece interesante es la diferencia de critero que hay al analizar el significado a partir de la construcción gramatical o, a partir del dicccionario y el contexto como se ve en otras entradas de este hilo.


----------



## juandiego

Hola Hiro.


Hiro Sasaki said:


> *Si "suceder" puede usarse como el verbo transitivo*, "se" en "sucediendóse" es pasivo.


Según el DRAE, "suceder" es siempre intransitivo pero tienes razón que cuando significa _ir después de_ puede considerarse transitivo, también según la propia RAE conforme a lo que se dice en el DPD y que contradice la primera acepción de su diccionario: *1.* _intransitivo_. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Entrar en lugar de otra o seguirse a ella. _Una guerra sucede a otraOD_.

No había considerado la opción "se" de pasiva refleja; veámosla. Modificando a conveniencia las frases de este hilo, tenemos:
_*Se* vienen sucediendo / suceden __las guerras __desde que la humanidad existe_;
_*Se* suceden __las cosas __de a poco_.
Al menos la segunda versión de la primera y la segunda frase sí parecen poder construirse como pasivas perifrásticas si introducimos un agente:
_Las cosas *son sucedidas* por otras (cosas)_;
_Las guerras *son sucedidas* por otras (guerras)_.
En ellas el agente y el sujeto son del mismo tipo semántico (guerras, cosas) pero necesariamente diferentes entre sí (unas en el sujeto y otras en el agente).

La calificación de reciproco no me parece del todo consistente porque estrictamente implica el uno al otro y el otro al uno (_Rajoy y Zapatero se pegaron_) y esto no es exactamente así en estos casos, aunque ciertamente esto se podría expresar como _las unas a las otras_ pero sin implicar una relación auténticamente recíproca como la de la frase anterior.Podría interpretarse también como un _a sí mismas_ (reflexivo) pero en secuencia, una detrás de otra: la primera a la segunda, la segunda a la tercera ..., por lo que tampoco parece reflexiva del todo.

Por otro lado, ese significado de "suceder" creo que puede entenderse también como intransitivo y de cambio de estado (verbos medios, según la Hispanoteca) y ante la dificultad de situar ese "se" claramente dentro de alguna de las calificaciones consideradas, creo ahora que se trata más bien de un "se" de construcción media (ni activa, ni pasiva del todo) propia de estos verbos.



Hiro Sasaki said:


> En el caso de abajo, ¿es progresión" o "pasivo" ? El gerundio significa "progresión" y por ello, ¿No es redundante "se" para indicar "progresión?
> _“Es para examinar y someter a mayor escrutinio cualquier transacción que pueda venir realizándo*se* con indicadores de ser de Corea del Norte”_.


Desde luego redundante no es porque no se puede suprimir el "se". Creo que se trata del mismo caso anterior: un "se" medio.


----------



## juandiego

just getting it said:


> Gracias juandiego por contestar. Aquí es que a mí a lo mejor me falta información. Pronominal es porque la acción del verbo recae sobre el pronobre "se". Lo que yo no sé es si el DRAE -y tú, y todos- le llamais pronominal sólo a las que tienen sentido reflexivo o a todas, recíproco, pasivo, impersonal etc. Un caso más claro de pronominal con sentido recíproco es "los dos hermanos se ven a menudo" creo que viene así en mi gramática. A mí me parece que por analogía puede ser recíproca. De todas formas lo que me parece interesante es la diferencia de critero que hay al analizar el significado a partir de la construcción gramatical o, a partir del dicccionario y el contexto como se ve en otras entradas de este hilo.


De nada, just getting it.

Échale un vistazo al enlace de la Hispanoteca de mi anterior post. Ahí se explica que lo que yo llamaba antes pronominal puro se refiere a _pronominalizador:_ La partícula "se" modifica el significado de algunos verbos transitivos o intransitivos: _Acordó dejar los estudios. > No se acuerda de nada_.

En el caso de el "se" impersonal y de pasiva refleja no cabe hablar de construcción pronominal porque es siempre invariable en tercera persona. La construcción pronominal se caracteriza por la obligatoriedad de concordar el pronombre con el sujeto, o sea, se puede dar con un sujeto en primera y segunda persona y el pronombre de la construcción pronominal deberá estar en la misma persona.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Suceder* en el sentido de 'acaecer' es un verbo _terciopersonal_; en el sentido 'ocupar el puesto' de otro es verbo _transitivo_ y ya no terciopersonal. *Sucederse* lleva un morfema se de _intransitividad _y también admite personas verbales.


----------



## just getting it

juandiego veo muy acertado eso de que no te parece consistente lo de la repridocidad. A mí ahora, después de la explicación que has dado, tampoco me lo parece.


----------



## Lautaroelmapuche

Chimichurri1984 said:


> Quisiera saber si suceder y sucederse son intercambiables o cambia el sentido de la frase al emplear una u otra; de ser así ¿cuál sería la diferencia entre las siguientes frases?
> 
> Con las cosas que se suceden de a poco.
> 
> Con las cosas que suceden de a poco.
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano


El verbo "sucederse" no existe. Las cosas sólo suceden.


----------



## lagartija68

Lautaroelmapuche said:


> El verbo "sucederse" no existe. Las cosas sólo suceden.


Suceder es también un verbo transitivo.
Pérez sucedió a García en el cargo de presidente. Luego García sucedió a Pérez. Y luego volvió a asumir este último.
Pérez y García se sucedieron en el cargo de presidente.
Los acontecimientos se suceden también, cuando viene uno detrás del otro.


----------

